# Wine no more msi?



## macbias (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi,
i have just installed a fresh system and wine-1.1.24,1 after not using the system for a while (last i had was vers 1.1.18 circa), and i can't install msi files anymore; which worked before. wine is reporting BAD EXE format.

i've tried different settings config in ports, libxslt always off, and i can't find any reports through google/forums.

does anyone have any clue on this?

p.s. wine-1.1.22,1 from packages is the same problem

thanks in advance


----------



## dennylin93 (Jul 9, 2009)

This might help: http://wiki.jswindle.com/index.php/Wine_MSI


----------



## macbias (Jul 9, 2009)

thanks. you da man!

from that link :

```
msiexec /i filename.msi
```

or


```
wine msiexec /i filename.msi
```

(basically the same thing.

(Now how to mark solved??)


----------



## dennylin93 (Jul 9, 2009)

Edit the first post (Go Advanced) and modify the prefix to show "[SOLVED]".


----------

